# SOUTH KOREA | Projects & Construction



## BOM (Jun 4, 2006)

*K O R E A​*V. 3.1​

>> *BOM's Note*
This thread serves as a directory to other threads pertaining to projects in Korea. I only intend on putting significant and interesting projects on this thread, so the front page won't be such a hassle to navigate through. I appreciate help/suggestions from others, and I would like to thank the Korean forumers who supply photos and information (since I live in Seattle).​


>> *Upcoming Updates*
 Updating/adding pictures for previous projects
 Add summary on New Songdo City, Han River Renaissance, and Saemangeum
 Adding pictures for the theme parks
 Add section on Warner Bros. theme park
 Haeundae I'park
 Seoul Forest Grand Tower & Galleria Forest to complete the "Forest Trio"




>> *Seoul*
 *Dongdaemun World Design Plaza & Park* - a large, futuristic park that will replace two run-down stadiums in Dongdaemun. The park was designed by the renown Zaha Hadid, and it will be completed in 2010 - which coincides with the recognition of Seoul as the World Design Capital. Hadid calls the park a "Metonymic Landscape," which complements the harmony of nature and architecture of her design. *Construction will start later this year, once the stadiums are torn down.*

     

Click for thread​


 *S-Trenue (Superior Treasure Avenue)*- an abstract, luxury tower designed by Minsuk Cho of Mass Studios. The tower is currently *under construction* in Yeiodo. Once completed, the tower will be 165m/541ft (36 floors). The tower will host office space and high end commercial boutiques on the first couple floors; thereafter, the rest of the tower will consist of luxury, residential accommodations. 

     

Click for thread​


*IFC (International Finance Centre)* - consists of three towers the tallest being 300m/984ft (80 floors). The towers will largely be used for office space, but the project does include a five-star hotel and a three-level mall. Anchored in the heart of Yeiodo, the IFC will accompany S-Trenue and Parc 1 to add some depth to Seoul's annoynmous skyline. The project is being developed by AIG and was designed by Arquitectonica. It is currently *under construction*.

     

No thread​


 *Parc 1 *- a creation from Richard Rogers, Parc 1 will be one of the more notable skyscrapers in Yeiodo and in Seoul. It is *under construction*, and when it is complete it'll be 332m/1089ft (75 floors), while the accompanying tower will be 271m/889ft (59 floors). Like IFC, Parc 1 consists of office space, a hotel, and a seven-story mall.

 

Click for thread​


 *Korea Rail Corp Tower* - among the newest proposals in Seoul, but it is possible that this tower will materialize. The project involves an area in Seoul called Yongsan, and the centerpiece of the project will be a 615m/2018ft (150 floors) tower. Samsung and Hyundai competed for a chance to develop the land, but in the end Samsung won the rights to develop Yongsan. From left-to-right: the original concept, the Hyundai concept, and the Samsung concept. As of Feburary, *the Samsung consortium has beugn the long process of buying/moving/emptying the lot of land.*

   

Click for thread ​


 *DMC Landmark Tower* NEW! - this is one of the most elusive towers in Korea's supertall portfolio; it is was originally known as the International Business Center (the IBC) sometime around 2004. Unfortunately the Digital Media City (DMC) project has largely been marginalized due to new development of Yongsan (the Korea Rail Corp Tower being the heart of this new redevelopment project). *The fate of this tower is still debatable, but recent news reports have reshown the IBC design*. Despite the tower redesign(s), the tower will still be 640m/2100ft.

  

Click for thread ​


 *Seoul Forest E-Convenient World* NEW! - is a new highrise that'll grace the perimeter of one of Seoul's newest parks - Seoul Forest. The tower will be used for office and residential space, and it will be 207m/677ft. *Construction started in February with a planned completion date in 2010.*

   

Click for thread ​


>> *Busan*
 *Busan Lotte World* - among the oldest supertall projects in Korea, and probably the only one that survived from the plethora of proposals from the turn of the century. *As of the beginning of 2008, construction has begun to pick up*. Once it is completed the tower will be 510m/1,674ft (107 floors). The tower was designed by Durant, and the tower will be used for commercial and leisure activities.

 

Click for thread​


 *Millennium Tower World Business Center* - in my opinion, this will be one of Korea's most intimidating and notable skyscrapers. Many have commented that the tower looks like an inappropriate hand gesture and/or a cactus, but the tower was designed by Theo Lalis Sarantoglou. Unfortunately, we'll have to *wait 'till 2018* to see this beautiful behemoth. Once it is done it'll be 560m/1,837ft, and will top the skies of Centum City (a new city project in Busan).

     

Click for thread​


 *Haeundae Triple Square* NEW! - this tower is part of a huge Haeundae highrise blowout, and the Triple Square is the most ambitious of all the proposed towers. The tower will be a high-class, super modern resort with direct access to Haeundae Beach, the most prominent beach in Korea. The tallest of the twins will be 517m/1696ft and 117 floors, while the slightly shorter tower will be 396m/1300ft and 86 floors. *Construction is suppose to start later this year.*

     

Click for thread​

 *Haeundae Doosan We've the Zenith* NEW! - these towers have attracted a lot of attention because of it's awkward name, largely detracting from the design and volume of them. Citypia finally resolved the naming madness, his explanation:  Can be found here. On the other hand this is one of the few supertalls that are actually *under construction* in Korea, but it won't be completed until 2011. By then each triplet will be 300m/984ft and have 80 floors.

        

Click for thread​

>> *Incheon*
 *The 1st World Towers* - among the first residential highrise projects to commence construction in the NSC (New Songdo City) vicinity. *It is currently under construction and close to completion.* The highrise project consists of four 264m/866ft (64 floors) towers, and is in close proximity to the convention center and the Northeast Asia Trade Tower. The towers were designed by the international architect firm KPF.

  

Click for thread​


 *Northeast Asia Trade Tower* NEW! - one of the most notable structures rising up from the landfills of NSC, the Northeast Asia Trade Tower will be among the first supertalls to be completed in Korea. Once completed the 305m/1001ft building will be host to boutiques, office space, and a sky lounge. What is remarkable about the Northeast Asia Trade Tower is that it hasn't suffered from delays, *so construction is continuing at a steady rate.* The tower will open on the March of 2010.

        

Click for thread​


 *Incheon Towers* NEW! - the towers will be the future landmark of New Songdo City; they'll cast a mighty shadow over the Northeast Asia Trade Tower, which will be only half the size of the Incheon Towers. When completed in 2013, the twins will be 610m/2001ft with 150 floors. By then most of the new city will have been completed, and the Incheon Towers will symbolize the effort and work it took to create the city. So far the towers have had one major redesign, but *the area is preparing for construction*.

    

Click for thread​


----------



## BOM (Jun 4, 2006)

*OTHER PROJECTS*​

>> *Significant Dates*
 *Incheon/Songdo World City Expo 2009* NEW! - Just like the World Design Capital of 2010, Korea will be the first to host the World City Expositions. The expo isn't as big or prominent as the original World Expo, obviously, but this will be the first international event to be hosted in New Songdo City. The theme of the event is: 'A City with Dreams.' The event will run from August 7th, 2009, to September 25th, 2009; furthermore, a key visual aid for the expo includes many of the most well-known skyscrapers in the world, such as: the Burj Dubai, the Petronas Towers, the Incheon Towers, and etc.

Main site: Click here​
 *Seoul World Design Capital 2010* - An international project initiated by the International Design Alliance (IDA). The premise of the project is to "promote and encourage the use of design to further the social, economic and cultural development of the world's cities." Torino, Italy was selected as a pilot World Design Capital for 2008. Thereafter, Seoul competed with Dubai and Singapore for the selection of the first official World Design Capital of 2010. On October 21, 2007, Seoul won the competition, coinciding with the initiation of massive beautification, leisure, and enviromental projects. 

Main site: Click here​
 *Yeosu World Expo 2012* - A three-month fair that will take place in the city of Yeosu, located on the southern tip of South Korea. The fair will revolve around the eco-centric theme of "The Living Ocean and Coast." During the voting process, Yeosu beat contenders from Poland and Moracco, both of which revolved around leisure and the world economy. The Yeosu fair will take place after the Shanghai 2010 Expo and the Zaragoza, Spain, 2008 Expo.

Main site: Click here​
 *Incheon Asian Games 2014* - A large multi-sport event held every four years in Asia. The games have grown in prestige with the exponential growth of the region, and the games are just as important as the World Cup and Olympics to many Asians. New Delhi, India, and Incheon, South Korea, were the two contenders of the 2014 Asian Games. Evidently, Incheon won with the promise of supporting nations who have not yet won an award and offering free flights and accommodations for all participants during the Games.

Main site: Click here​
 *Pusan International Film Festival (PIFF)* - One of the most significant and largest film festivals in Asia, alongside the Hong Kong and Tokyo film festivals.The film festival retains the old way of romanizing Busan. Nonetheless, the film festival is an important opportunity for directors and actors around Asia to gather, converse, and forge deals. The festival's significance shows how advanced Korea's film industry has become, but more importantly, it is a festival that helps bring Asia together one movie at a time. The festival is an annual event that usually takes place sometime in autumn (usually October). It uses the name Pusan, the traditional romanized name of the city, rather than Busan.

Main site: Click here​





>> *Upcoming theme parks* NEW!
*Paramount Movie Theme Park* - This park will be among the first facilities to open in New Songdo City, and the park will come at the cost of $1.03 USD. Paramount will be partnering up with Daewoo Motor to create this comprehensive theme park. According to Korea.net, "The proposed theme park will comprise eight special zones that include Paramount Plaza, Water Park and Grand Hotel. Under the first stage of two-part construction, Daewoo will build the Dry Park in August 2008 and Grand Hotel and Water Park in 2010." I would guess the park will be partially open for the Incheon World City Expo in 2009.


*MGM Movie Resort* - The resort will become the first MGM park outside of the US, and will be the first of many future parks to open in Korea. Located in Busan, the park will cost $1.02 USD and will be completed in 2010. According to *Thinkwell Design & Production*, the park will not be the standard, rollercoaster park, rather the park is shooting for a fully immersive experience with innovative rides. The heart of the park will be Hollywood Way, the entertainment-retail complex that'll serve as the entrance to the park.


*Universal Theme Park* - With a budge of $3.1 USD, Universal Studios has choosen the city of Hwaseong, near Seoul and Incheon, as the location for a new theme park. There is little-to-no information on the design of the park, but there is speculation that is may be bigger than the Hollywood and Japanese theme park. The park will also incorporate South Korean film icons, corresponding with the rising popularity of the country's pop culture. The park will open in 2012.


----------



## Sinjin P. (Jul 17, 2005)

Glad to see S. Korea joining the boom and masterplanning madness :bow:


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Amazing projects, go Korea!

BTW, I think you should post the pictures directly


----------



## Chad (Oct 10, 2002)

Too bad that it seems like most of the super talls are either unbuilt, forever on-hold or ever proposed.


----------



## WhiteMagick (May 28, 2006)

Nice projects but they are just proposed. I hope they get built though.


----------



## BOM (Jun 4, 2006)

I've updated the status of the supertalls; out of the bunch the Busan Lotte World is definately being built.


Sadly, some projects in Korea have been under great scrutiny, so sometimes they haven't been built. In this case, Lotte World 2 Jamsil may not be built.

*URGENT:* I just dug through the internet to find stuff on the Millennium Tower, and most of the news dates back to 2002. So I'm not really sure if it has been cancelled, but it is highly likely it has been. I'll keep it up on the first post though, so people know what could've been there.


----------



## davieb55 (Jan 29, 2006)

*Centum Star Busan*

Centum Star in Busan is well under construction. Probably at about 20 floors now, with windows being installed in the lower floors.


----------



## Spearman (Aug 29, 2005)

I hear so little about them, compared to the size of these monsters... (We need more Koran forumers!) Thanks for the update though. When we're talking more than 100 floors, I get all warm and fuzzy inside...


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

hope the IBC will go on in 2007, that design is so great.


----------



## BOM (Jun 4, 2006)

Thank you Davieb55 for the update.

Yeah we do need more Korean forumers - I don't even live in Korea.


----------



## tanzirian (Jul 13, 2005)

Sadly the pattern with South Korea is tons of proposals but no constructed supertalls. The one I would have loved to see built is the Suyong Bay Tower - a remarkable design produced by KPF about the same time that they did Shanghai WFC and with some distinct similarities...but I guess that's as dead as the rest of them.


----------



## BOM (Jun 4, 2006)

I'm not sure about Suyong Bay either - but that's been around for a very, very, long time. According to Emporis it's going to be done in 2010. It can only be verified if we have a affluent Korean forumer.

I am also worried that the IBC will be cancelled, since the bidding process has been delayed till next year.


----------



## LordMarshall (Jun 26, 2005)

great projects wonderful renders


----------



## panamaboy9016 (Mar 29, 2006)

*Good God!*

Asia is unstopable, we in the America's are so far behind Asia!


----------



## BOM (Jun 4, 2006)

Added a DMC section, it'd be cool if people told me some projects that are taking place within it, and skeptical projects.


----------



## wiki (Mar 30, 2006)

well, well, well, who could ever imagine such an impressive development in south korea just impressive


----------



## RSG (Jul 7, 2006)

It is good to see atleast one side booming after civil war. The towers look great.


----------



## godblessbotox (Jan 3, 2006)

i love the Incheon Tower... fantastic


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

Lots of great classic designs


----------



## Biakko (Sep 19, 2005)

Korea is great ! ^_^


----------



## The Cebuano Exultor (Aug 1, 2005)

*Dynamic Korea*

It's amazing how South Korea emerged from being one of the world's poorest to one of the world's most dynamic economies.

It's also amazing that a country with no substantial mineral resources can develop their manufacturing/industrial sector into one of the world's largest. It can produce so much products, most of which entails the application of cutting-edge hardware technologies (S. Korea is a leader in certain key-technoloical fields such as: *a.* *the mastery of making online games* *b.* the *development of LCD screens of unmatched resolution quality*.) 

A good example would be the success story of Samsung Elctronics. Samsung Electronics was no where near Japan's Sony when it began. But in a matter of a decade, Samsung has overtaken Sony not only in the field of innovation but also in overall revenue generation.

Now, S. Korea is engaging itself in, what others may call as, "vanity" projects. Imho, they seem to be a bit excessive relative to its demographic prospects (S. Korea will be a shrinking nation in the not to distant future). But, at least, its ambitious projects are not as over-ambitious and audacious as the ones in the Gulf Countries (i.e. United Arab Emirates--particularly the ones in Dubai).

Korea, indeed, has an uber-dynamic, though extremely centralized, economy.


----------



## larven (Sep 12, 2002)

I've seen no evidence to suggest any of the supertalls are under construction and to be honest most of them have been around for quite some time...the phrase pie in the sky comes to mind. The construction photos shown of the Lotte Busan site show some activity but the great big hole they've dug is for the low rise element, not the tower. This can be confirmed by checking the site plan.


----------



## BOM (Jun 4, 2006)

True, but it's better there being plans for supertalls than no plans at all.


----------



## allan_dude (Apr 14, 2005)

Dynamic korea! i love you guys!


----------



## HD (Sep 17, 2003)

So many 100+ floors towers in one (relatively small) country! Amazing!


----------



## Erebus555 (Apr 21, 2006)

So its not just China and UAE having a construction cramped period then...


----------



## Locomotive (Oct 22, 2006)

Wow, are they gonna build all of them??


----------



## BOM (Jun 4, 2006)

Hopefully they'll build them all, but South Korea is somewhat infamous for not caring out plans.

You'll see South Korea building more supertalls in the coming years and following decade, because the government is working on opening the economy even more and South Korea is working on FTA's with the US, EU, China, and Japan making it the center of some of the biggest ecoomies in the world.

To be frank, South Korea wants to be the UAE of Northeast Asia (or atleast emulate Hong Kong and Singapore)


----------



## feverwin (Feb 25, 2006)

Like some unfinished building in Pyongyang...


----------



## Febo (Dec 9, 2005)

Hey!!! how did I miss this???? It's the country with more supertalls in the world, surpassing even China and UAE! Nor China neither UAE have so many buildings above 400 meters, a 550 m tall, 2 x 610 m tall, and much moreee!!!


----------



## vipermkk (Feb 12, 2006)

why these buildings looks familiar,especially the IBC,reminds me another project extrmelly alike.


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

BOM said:


> *
> 
> S K E P T I C A L . P R O J E C T S
> 
> ...




HUGE NEWS!!!!

Millennium Tower World Business Center, Busan, Korea
Friday 26 Jan 2007

Triple treat design wins










Asymptote wins competition for WBCB Tower, to be tallest building in Asia

On 25 January Asymptote Architecture, a New York based architecture practice led by principals Hani Rashid and Lise Anne Couture, has been awarded the Millennium Tower World Business Center (WBCB) in Busan, Korea through an international competition organized by the Busan International Architectural Culture Festival (BIACF) and sponsored by the Municipality of Busan City and the Solomon Group. The announcement was made on January 23 in Busan after a unanimous decision by jury members selecting Asymptote's ground breaking design of three separate tapered towers rising out of a robust and powerful base. The Solomon Group, a private Korean developer, intends to move forward with Asymptote's design for a 560m tall tower, which upon completion will be the tallest building in Asia. Asymptote's three-towered design for the World Business Center Busan is a newly minted approach where the notion of singularity and autonomy gives way to a strong juxtaposition of form and voids. Simultaneously a single entity, the towers are also read as three distinct forms set against Busan's dramatic natural backdrop of sea and mountains. The base of the tower artfully negotiates the site at the entrance level while from the top of the midsection the three slender towers rise above the skylobby level and gracefully taper upwards around a spectacular central void. Through its formal and sculptural qualities this unique architectural expression is a powerful symbol of 21st century Busan and a beacon for it's trajectory into the future and onto the global stage.

http://www.worldarchitecturenews.com/index.php?fuseaction=wanappln.projectview&upload_id=840


----------



## megatower (Jun 24, 2006)

to me S.Korea should at least have the 2nd tallest building in the world, becasue if you look at other countries that there helping build. they should get something in return. that's just my thought


----------



## globill (Dec 4, 2005)

South Korea has an advantage over places like Shanghai and Tokyo as it has solid bedrock (unlike Shanghai) and relatively little/minor earthquake risks (such as Tokyo). 

Busan,Seoul, and Incheon are naturals for mega-talls.


----------



## Indyman (Apr 1, 2005)

z0rg said:


> HUGE NEWS!!!!
> 
> Millennium Tower World Business Center, Busan, Korea
> Friday 26 Jan 2007
> ...


BEAUTIFUL!! I love the asymetric abstract qualities it embodies. Very stunning.


----------



## BOM (Jun 4, 2006)

Wow... someone revived the thread. 
I thought it was deep in the thread graveyard...

W/e, glad it's back.

And I'm really excited to see the Busan tower looks amazing o_o!


----------



## NachoGB (Apr 29, 2005)

orgasmic.....


----------



## Harryx5 (Jun 29, 2006)

Awsome proyects


----------



## Skyman (Jan 4, 2006)

The project is unique


----------



## BOM (Jun 4, 2006)

The Yongsan Tower has been approved : D
http://times.hankooki.com/lpage/200703/kt2007032918192710160.htm

... and the current conceptions look gorgeous















Here's some other conceptions:
The 450-meter tower in Ttuksom







The 960-meter tower in Chung-gu/Seun


----------



## wiki (Mar 30, 2006)

all of them are really nice and big proyects, all of the towers have very good design.


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

do you have better images and more info of the 960m proposal?


----------



## sequoia (Mar 12, 2007)

wow, the Yongsan tower is impressive!


----------



## alsen (Jan 20, 2006)

BOM said:


> The Yongsan Tower has been approved : D
> http://times.hankooki.com/lpage/200703/kt2007032918192710160.htm
> 
> ... and the current conceptions look gorgeous


wow......look very grand and what a beautiful garden


----------



## BOM (Jun 4, 2006)

I only have two conceptions of the 960 meter proposal, the first on the first post and the other on this page. It is wonderful project and there is a chance that the metropolitan government will allow the construction, but I'm not so sure about the military.

The Yongsan towers should be completed by 2013 : D
It beats its twin-tower cousin, the Incheon Towers, by 10 meters, which I find somewhat amusing.


----------



## Origami (Jul 24, 2006)

So, that's 4 megatowers altogether by 2013?


----------



## BOM (Jun 4, 2006)

Around four if all goes according to plan - in Seoul alone.


----------



## Herr Lind (Dec 24, 2006)

Omg , what is it? :sly:


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

i bet for that 960m tower, it's simply wonderful and gigantic. also because of it's simple design


----------



## BOM (Jun 4, 2006)

I hope that tower gets constructed as well, but only time will tell. I haven't heard any news about the project however. : |


----------



## BOM (Jun 4, 2006)

(not necessary)


----------



## BOM (Jun 4, 2006)

I've revived this monster : DD

It is a lot neater than previous versions.
I hope you like it.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

nice update, BOM .. 

but i guess someone who just click last page will don't know such updated facts on the first page... How about post again at the last page, i mean double post at both first page and last page, whenever you update,.. ? 
sorry,,.. i feel i'm some nervous...  nevermind... . . . :banana:


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Excellent, BOM!

Thanks a lot.


----------



## BOM (Jun 4, 2006)

Thank you, you guys : D

@. Mussoda: I'll post whatever I update from now on - that's a very good idea.


----------



## BOM (Jun 4, 2006)

I put the supertall projects of Busan up, and I added the PIFF on significant dates.




> *Pusan International Film Festival (PIFF)* - One of the most significant and largest film festivals in Asia, alongside the Hong Kong and Tokyo film festivals.The film festival retains the old way of romanizing Busan. Nonetheless, the film festival is an important opportunity for directors and actors around Asia to gather, converse, and forge deals. The festival's significance shows how advanced Korea's film industry has become, but more importantly, it is a festival that helps bring Asia together one movie at a time. The festival is an annual event that usually takes place sometime in autumn (usually October).​





> >> *Busan*
> *Busan Lotte World* - among the oldest supertall projects in Korea, and probably the only one that survived from the plethora of proposals from the turn of the century. *Construction started in 2000, but little progress has been made since*. Once it is completed the tower will be 510m/1,674ft (107 floors). The tower was designed by Durant, and the tower will be used for commercial and leisure activities.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

hey, BOM..

these so many supertall projects are now ongoing in korea... lol










among those '미정' projects, Sang-am and Tukseom projects are very feasible,.. but Jung-gu one is now denied by Seoul city mayor.


----------



## BOM (Jun 4, 2006)

Thanks Mussoda

I'll probably post the Sangam and Tukseom towers once they are finalized.
I wouldn't want to advertise more half-hearted proposals.


----------



## CarlosBlueDragon (May 6, 2007)

Mussoda said:


> hey, BOM..
> 
> these so many supertall projects are now ongoing in korea... lol
> 
> ...


english please~~


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

^^ ok,,. why can't?

in the table,, 서울=Seoul, 인천=Incheon, 부산=Busan..
so in order, as follows ; 

Seoul, Yongsan - Dream Hub Tower
Seoul, Mapo - Sang-am IBC
Seoul, Tukseom - Global Business Center
Seoul, Jung-gu - Financial & Tourist Hub
Seoul, Yeoido - Parc 1
Seoul, Yeoido - SIFC

Incheon, Songdo - Incheon Tower
Incheon, Songdo - NEATT
Incheon, Cheongna - WTC tower

Busan, Geumjeong - financial complex
Busan, Haeundae - WBCB
Busan, Jung-gu - Lotter World Busan

"미정" - not passed project,..


----------



## BOM (Jun 4, 2006)

Interesting;

What are the Geumjong and Haeundae projects?


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

About Geumjeong, I don't know well.. Maybe the article fell into an error about it... 
Now in Busan, "Munhyeon financial complex" project has much advanced.(but not finalized yet). Its rendering is as follows 









the highest one of those is planned to be 86 floor..


and about Haeundae,, WBCB means 'World Business Center in Busan' so,,so-called 'millenium tower' is it... I guess you already posted it above....

thanx.


----------



## BOM (Jun 4, 2006)

Oh okay;

Thanks : DD


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Do you have info about these huge projects, guys?
http://www.chosun.com/media/photo/news/200610/200610290448_01.jpg
http://www.chosun.com/media/photo/news/200610/200610290448_03.jpg


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

z0rg said:


> Do you have info about these huge projects, guys?
> http://www.chosun.com/media/photo/news/200610/200610290448_01.jpg
> http://www.chosun.com/media/photo/news/200610/200610290448_03.jpg


the first is the North port of Busan project.. but it's changed, so the supertalls will not get built.

and the second is just the WBCB now... the rendering is old thing.. and it's now as follows ;


----------



## BOM (Jun 4, 2006)

z0rg said:


> Do you have info about these huge projects, guys?
> http://www.chosun.com/media/photo/news/200610/200610290448_01.jpg
> http://www.chosun.com/media/photo/news/200610/200610290448_03.jpg



Just as Mussoda said -- these designs are outdated


And thank you Mussoda, you are very helpful


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

yep.. 
and this map will be helpful to find the place of Incheon projects


----------



## CarlosBlueDragon (May 6, 2007)

wow... map so big Inchean islands?? I think Korean already richer??


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

CarlosBlueDragon said:


> wow... map so big Inchean islands?? I think Korean already richer??


Hi,,CBD..
the islands are called 'Yeongjong Islands',. and there is Incheon International Airport in the midst of the islands... 
thanx for your interest..


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

Good thread


----------



## BOM (Jun 4, 2006)

I'll try update the thread tomorrow, since there's been a lot of news and updates recently.

: D


----------



## korea2002 (Nov 24, 2007)

*Korea's Another Project*

1.INCHEON-Unbok PF Complex-U/C-GS Consortium








2.YONGIN-Giheung PF Complex-PRO-to develop 69 floor Landmark








3.PAJU-Unjeong PF Complex-App-to develop 36 floor Landmark(SK Consortium)








4.INCHEON-Cheongna PF Complex-PRO








5.SUWON-Gwanggyo New city-U/C-to develop 50~80 floor(CBD),100 floor(Landmark Tower)
















6.CHEONAN-International Business Park-t0 develop 65 floor,290m Landmark Tower and 40~50 floor Office Tower(18 clusters)








7.SEONGNAM-Pangyo PF Complex-to develop AlPA DOME(Futural Design)
















8.NAJU Renovation City-U/C-2007.11.8








9.ANSAN-Choji-dong DOME Stadium Complex-to develop Initiative Korean Dome Stadium,Residential,Office etc.-Approved-Hyundai Consortium








10.ANSAN-Sadong 89,90 Block Robot Rand Complex-to develop 80 floor Landmark tower,Entertainmental Facility,etc...
















11.INCHEON-Soongeui Stadium Urban Development-to develop 70 floor Residential Apartments and Big Stadium








12.Jinju Renovation City-U/C-2007.11.15








13.Taean Enterprise City-U/C-2007.9-to develop 100 floor Twin Tower Hotel.(Landmark)


----------



## BOM (Jun 4, 2006)

Here's a small update:



> *The 1st World Towers* - among the first residential highrise projects to commence construction in the NSC (New Songdo City) vicinity. *It currently under construction and close to completion.* The highrise project consists of four 264m/866ft (64 floors) towers, and is in close proximity to the convention center and the Northeast Asia Trade Tower. The towers were designed by the international architect firm KPF.
> 
> 
> Click for thread​
> ...



Here are things I still need to finish or hope to do:

 Incheon Towers
 Northeast Asia Trade Tower
 Alpha Dome City Project
 Yeosu Expo Location
 Perhaps the Cheongna WTC
 Other notable highrises that are likely to be built


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

nice ! :cheers:


----------



## Locust (Apr 29, 2005)

I am starting to get dizzy with all these new developments... They will fundamentally
alter the landscape of the major korean cities... and they start to look more and more
futuristic!


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm trying to make an accurate list of Korean supertalls. Can you help me to correct mistakes, etc? 


```
Ansan	Sadong 89&90 Block Robot Rand Complex	300m+	80f	Proposed
Busan	Millennium Tower World Business Center	560m	100f+	Approved
Busan	Haewundae Tourism Resort	517m	117f	Proposed
Busan	Lotte World Tower	510m	107f	Construction/On Hold
Busan	Woodong Daewon Cantavill /Haewundae Doosan We've The Zenith 1	310m	80f	Construction
Busan	Munhyun National Finance Center 2	300m+	74f	Proposed
Busan	Munhyun National Finance Center 1	300m+	86f	Proposed
Busan	Suyoungbai Blue City Park	300m~	72f	
Busan	The Skypark	300m~	73f	
Busan	Woodong Daewon Cantavill /Haewundae Doosan We've The Zenith 2	300m~	75f	Construction
Busan	Woodong Daewon Cantavill /Haewundae Doosan We've The Zenith 3	300m~	75f	Construction
Daejon	The Cyclone	450m	96f	Proposed
Goyang	Bromex Kintex Tower	450m	110f	Approved
Ilsan	Ilsan Chinese Palace	300m+	72f	Construction
Incheon	Incheon Twin Towers 1	610m	150f	Approved
Incheon	Incheon Twin Towers 2	610m	150f	Approved
Incheon	Cheongna World Trade Center	450m	77f	Proposed
Incheon	Northeast Asia Trade Tower	305m	75f	Construction
Incheon	Taean Enterprise City Twin Tower Hotel 1	300m+	100f+	Proposed
Incheon	Taean Enterprise City Twin Tower Hotel 2	300m+	100f+	Proposed
Incheon	Songdo Iaan Exodium	300m+	82f	Proposed
Incheon	Dohwa Skyview	300m~	71f	
Seoul	Tour Financial Hub Center	960m	220f	Proposed
Seoul	Korean Rail Corp Towers 1	615m	150f	Approved
Seoul	Lotte Supertower	555m	112f	Approved
Seoul	Sangam DMC Landmark	540m	120f	Proposed
Seoul	Hyundai Global Business Center	450m	110f	Proposed
Seoul	Parc 1	332m	75f	Construction
Seoul	S-Project	330m	71f	Approved
Suwon	Gwanggyo New City Landmark Tower	300m+	100f+	Proposed
Seoul	International Finance Center	300m	80f	Construction
Yongin	Gi Heung New Town Complex	300m~	69f
```


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

This looks really awesome. I hope it gets built.



Mussoda said:


>


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

@z0rg:

the 960m tower from seoul is cancelled as far as i know


----------



## korea2002 (Nov 24, 2007)

*Korean Construction Update-SEOUL-2007.12*


----------



## BOM (Jun 4, 2006)

z0rg said:


> I'm trying to make an accurate list of Korean supertalls. Can you help me to correct mistakes, etc?
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Only thing is that the financial tower and the Lotte Super Tower will not be built -- I'm pretty sure.


----------



## korea2002 (Nov 24, 2007)

*Korean Construction Update-BUSAN-2007.12*


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

BOM said:


> Only thing is that the financial tower and the Lotte Super Tower will not be built -- I'm pretty sure.


the 960m tour financial hub will not become reality also i guess


----------



## korea2002 (Nov 24, 2007)

*Korean Construction Update-INCHEON-2007.12*


----------



## korea2002 (Nov 24, 2007)

*Eco Metro 1 district-2007.12.19*


----------



## korea2002 (Nov 24, 2007)

*Korean Construction Update-DAEGU-2007.12-Korea's representative Construction Boom City!!*


----------



## korea2002 (Nov 24, 2007)

*Korean Construction Update-DAEJEON-2007.12*


----------



## korea2002 (Nov 24, 2007)

*Korean Construction Update-ULSAN-2007.12*


----------



## mbuildings (May 6, 2007)

wow stunning!!!!!!!!!


----------



## korea2002 (Nov 24, 2007)

*Korean Construciton Update-OTHER CITY-2007.12*


----------



## korea2002 (Nov 24, 2007)

*Korean Construction Update-SEOUL-2007.12.22*

Banpo XI-Korean Construction Boom!!








Chungmu-street XI


----------



## korea2002 (Nov 24, 2007)

*2007.12.22-other city*


----------



## korea2002 (Nov 24, 2007)

*SEOUL-Star city-2007.12.23*


----------



## korea2002 (Nov 24, 2007)

*banpo XI-2007.12.25*











MERRY CHRISTMAS~


----------



## korea2002 (Nov 24, 2007)

*INCHEON-Hanhwa EcoMetro-2007.12.25*


----------



## korea2002 (Nov 24, 2007)

*ULSAN Construction Boom-2007.12.25*


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

news release at NY Times about New Songdo City... as follows

Square Feet | Spotlight
An Asian Hub in the Making 









(by Gale International)

The New Songdo City development, 40 miles from Seoul in South Korea, will include a convention center, under construction and the 1st World Towers. 

By AMY CORTESE
Published: December 30, 2007


IMAGINE a city with Venice’s canals, New York’s Central Park and the broad tree-lined boulevards of Paris. And how about the colorful shopping bazaar of Marrakesh, Morocco; the pocket gardens of Savannah, Ga.; and an opera house like the one in Sydney, Australia? Throw in a world-class hospital, convention center and schools, and a sustainable design, and you might think you’re lost in a SimCity video game. 









(by Gale International)
The 1st World Towers.

But such a real-life metropolis of glass, steel and grass is rising on the western coast of South Korea, 40 miles from Seoul, on 1,500 acres of landfill that just a few years ago was water. It is called New Songdo City, and its backers envision it as a major new financial and business hub for northeast Asia. 

The South Korean government has designated the area as a free economic zone, a bilingual city (Korean and English) where foreigners can own land and run schools and hospitals and where companies can get relief from Korean taxes and bureaucracy. It is also building a seven-mile bridge that will link New Songdo to Incheon International Airport, off the coast. 

Ambitious new cities have been popping up across Asia and the Middle East. But New Songdo City is among the largest master-planned projects that is privately owned. The project is being developed by New Songdo International City Development, a joint venture of Gale International, based in New York, and Posco Engineering and Construction of South Korea.

Other high-profile Korean development projects — from the 1988 Olympics to the 2002 World Cup and the construction of the airport — have all been national projects. “As an international company, our role is to partner with Korean government and industry to create an international environment,” said Stanley C. Gale, the chairman and a managing partner at Gale International. 

New Songdo will cost an estimated $30 billion to build, atop the $10 billion that the city of Incheon and the Korean government are spending on infrastructure projects. Every six months, $1 billion in construction is scheduled to begin. Morgan Stanley Real Estate is investing $350 million, and in November, Gale lined up $2.7 billion in financing led by Shinhan Bank. 

New Songdo is expected to open its doors in August 2009, when the first phase of construction, including the bridge and city center, is completed. The project is expected to wrap up by 2015. 

(the rest omitted..)

you can click this to wanna see all the article. 
http://www.nytimes.com/2007/12/30/r...68&ei=5124&partner=permalink&exprod=permalink


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

impressive how much towers are actually UC in South Korea


----------



## korea2002 (Nov 24, 2007)

*2007.12.27-Seoul Forest Hillstate Update!*


----------



## korea2002 (Nov 24, 2007)

*Songdo Posco the # First World-2007.12.30*


----------



## korea2002 (Nov 24, 2007)

*Banpo Xi-2008.1.1*










Happy New Year!! Skyscrapercity Users~!!


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

i don't want to live there :lol:


----------



## mbuildings (May 6, 2007)

stunning!!!


----------



## korea2002 (Nov 24, 2007)

*Namsan Leader's View-2008.1.2*


----------



## korea2002 (Nov 24, 2007)

*Dongtan Metapolis-2008.1*


----------



## korea2002 (Nov 24, 2007)

*INCHEON-Posco the # first world-2008.1*


----------



## korea2002 (Nov 24, 2007)

*Posco Centurmstar-2008.1*


----------



## korea2002 (Nov 24, 2007)

*Cheongju Sajik Doosan We've The Zenith-2008.1*


----------



## korea2002 (Nov 24, 2007)

*SEOUL Construction Update-Gwangjin Doosan We've Park-2008.1*


----------



## korea2002 (Nov 24, 2007)

*Korean Construction Update-2008.1*


----------



## korea2002 (Nov 24, 2007)

*Construction Update-2008.1.3*


----------



## korea2002 (Nov 24, 2007)

2008.1
I went to Seoul to commemorate 2008 New year. since 2008,korean Construction will be run down lively. Korean Construction Boom Forever~!!
Happy New Year~ Skyscraperpage Forumer~~!!
















































Crane Name-Hitachi Sumitomo,Samsung Engineering,Doosan Infra Core


----------



## korea2002 (Nov 24, 2007)

*Korean Construction Update-2008.1.5*


----------



## korea2002 (Nov 24, 2007)

*Centurm City-Shinsegye Urban Entertainment Community-2008.1.5*


















Centurm City Hanhwa Office-30 floor-2 clusters


----------



## BOM (Jun 4, 2006)

Just a small update:

[*] Added the World City Expo 2009 Incheon
[*] Updated info on the Lotte World Tower in Busan
​

I do intend on updating this soon; especially info on the Incheon Towers


----------



## korea2002 (Nov 24, 2007)

*SEOUL Construction Update-2008.1-Banpo Apartment Reconstruction!*


----------



## korea2002 (Nov 24, 2007)

*Korean Construction Update-2008.1.10*


----------



## korea2002 (Nov 24, 2007)

*2008.1.20-Construction Update!*


----------



## skynet126 (Nov 20, 2004)

damn the whole nation is building are what, look glorious!!!


----------



## BOM (Jun 4, 2006)

korea2002 can you calm down with the pictures?

The pages are becoming a hell to look through.


----------



## korea2002 (Nov 24, 2007)

*Korean Construction Update-2008.1.30*


----------



## BOM (Jun 4, 2006)

>


It's nice to see S-Trenue going up so fast :laugh:


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

great updates


----------



## korea2002 (Nov 24, 2007)

*2008.2.1-South Korean Construction Update!*


----------



## korea2002 (Nov 24, 2007)

*Another Picture-Hyunjin Evervill Empire Construction-2008.2.1*


----------



## korea2002 (Nov 24, 2007)

*South korean Construction Update-2008.2.6*


----------



## korea2002 (Nov 24, 2007)

*Construction Update-2008.2.8*


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

I have not heard much about the Suyong Bay Tower since 2004. Is it a dead proposal or is it still under consideration?


----------



## davee08 (Feb 3, 2008)

why do people always seem to mention dubai with what 15% of the worlds cranes its a load of crap seems like korea is about double the construction and is also well and truly advancing in the 21st century so much construction goin on throughout the country blows my mind away great updates


----------



## korea2002 (Nov 24, 2007)

*Korean Construction Update-2008.2.12*


----------



## brianmoon85 (Oct 14, 2006)

korea2002 said:


>


wow love the towers!!! 

I wish we can build more of those type of high-rise complex apartments
in Seoul and get rid of those nasty commie blocks haha (most of them in Yeoido should just get replaced...it ruins the Yeoido Skyline >_<


----------



## Sister Ray (Apr 22, 2006)

brianmoon85 said:


> and get rid of those nasty commie blocks haha (most of them in Yeoido should just get replaced...it ruins the Yeoido Skyline >_<


Amen, brother! :lol:

All the low level, squat blocks crowded along the prime real estate along the Han must go! Not just Yeoeuido, where (metro) line 4 crosses is really bad as well, not the Dongjak side so much as the Northern side. Is it Ichon? Some of those appear to be only 4-5 stories.


----------



## princeofseoul (Jun 8, 2004)

Sister Ray said:


> Amen, brother! :lol:
> 
> All the low level, squat blocks crowded along the prime real estate along the Han must go! Not just Yeoeuido, where (metro) line 4 crosses is really bad as well, not the Dongjak side so much as the Northern side. Is it Ichon? Some of those appear to be only 4-5 stories.


My host prof lived in ichon in a 30 year-old 6 story-tall commie block. It looked like a german WWII bunker from the outside but ... his apartment was valued at 1.3 million US$ .. arrg! 

Considering the wealth of the occupants, I think it's gonna be VERY hard to expropriate and destroy these commie blocks LOL. I wouldn't hold my breath.


----------



## brianmoon85 (Oct 14, 2006)

Sister Ray said:


> Amen, brother! :lol:
> 
> All the low level, squat blocks crowded along the prime real estate along the Han must go! Not just Yeoeuido, where (metro) line 4 crosses is really bad as well, not the Dongjak side so much as the Northern side. Is it Ichon? Some of those appear to be only 4-5 stories.


I think that if they replace those commie blocks with these type of skyscraper-like apartments, it can really free up land in Seoul and can turn spaces along the Han River into entertainment and nature-related projects (although there are parks near the river). Maybe build like a pier, an aquarium, an opera house, outdoor cinema, or other projects along the Han River can truly make Seoul into a more attractive city. We really need something to distinguish Seoul from other world capitals...Hopefully we get a hyper tall building soon which symbolizes Seoul because 63 building has been used to promote Seoul for a long time and it's not even the tallest in Korea(Tower Palace G is the tallest)


----------



## Sister Ray (Apr 22, 2006)

princeofseoul said:


> My host prof lived in ichon in a 30 year-old 6 story-tall commie block. It looked like a german WWII bunker from the outside but ... his apartment was valued at 1.3 million US$ .. arrg!
> 
> Considering the wealth of the occupants, I think it's gonna be VERY hard to expropriate and destroy these commie blocks LOL. I wouldn't hold my breath.


As I see it given this land is astronomically expensive it does not make economic sense to have squat little boxes occupying it. Bring on the towers!


----------



## princeofseoul (Jun 8, 2004)

Sister Ray said:


> As I see it given this land is astronomically expensive it does not make economic sense to have squat little boxes occupying it. Bring on the towers!


I can't agree more. The part along the Han river has the potential to look amazing with some good-looking towers. Yeah, this would definitely give seoul a special "touch", no doubt. Something has to be done with these old 'bunkers'. Maybe an expropriation law or something.


----------



## BOM (Jun 4, 2006)

*Finally updated!*


Pretty big update --- been a month since I last touched this monster :nuts:


----------



## davee08 (Feb 3, 2008)

great updates every time i visit this thread great progress has been made well done korea


----------



## korea2002 (Nov 24, 2007)

*Construciton Update-2008.2.23*


----------



## BOM (Jun 4, 2006)

korea2002 if you want to post so many pictures then you could atleast label them hno:


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

145 stories in a 391m tall tower


----------



## korea2002 (Nov 24, 2007)

*Korean Construction Update-2008.4.5*


----------



## korea2002 (Nov 24, 2007)

*2008.4.20-Korean Construction Update!*


----------



## IslandSon.PH (Jun 18, 2007)

man oh man! lots of projects goin on up there..:cheers:


----------



## D.D. (Nov 26, 2007)

wow thats a lot of construction there :cheers:


----------



## The Cebuano Exultor (Aug 1, 2005)

*Seoul is construction mad!*

OMFG! South Korea has gone...crazy...gaga...mad...with construction activities! It seems like Seoul is building enough real-estate to cover all of Singapore. :nuts:

And, it seems, to me, like Seoul has more "T"-cranes than Dubai! :lol:


----------



## korea2002 (Nov 24, 2007)

*Construction Update-2008.5.1*


----------



## korea2002 (Nov 24, 2007)

2008.5.7


----------



## chang4 (Feb 24, 2006)

Please indicate which project the IFEZ picture is related to. Thanks.


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

South Korea is booming :cheers:


----------



## korea2002 (Nov 24, 2007)

*Construction Update-2008.5.25*


----------



## chang4 (Feb 24, 2006)

> I live in Jeonju...Saemangeum is near area of Jeonju...
> Jeollabuk-do's Provincial Capital is Jeonju.


Wow, I am in Jeonju at the moment. 

I am VERY interested in the Saemangeum project. And the investment going into it.

Korea 2002 ... I'm interested if you know about local political positions regarding this project. I talked to Cho Bae-sook last week but only
quickly asked about Saemangeum and she didn't really clarify her outlook on it. Can you outline (if possible) any local Jeollabuk-do political dynamics related
to the project. On the forum or via PM is OK in either English or Korean.

Thanks.


----------



## korea2002 (Nov 24, 2007)

*2008.6-Korean Construction Update!*


----------



## korea2002 (Nov 24, 2007)

*Development News-2008.6.6-65 floor Highrise residence will be built!!*

Construction on the 65-story residential and commercial complex. Burchellia Daegu. Tallest Gyeongbuk 

















Gyeongsan, North Gyeongsang Province old enough to delay a long-term jungsandong ㈜ Saehan is a full-scale development projects promoted by Custer Burchellia plant. 

Zhongshan District has recently implemented autograph ㈜ Zhongshan city development on the land of 830,000 ㎡ height of a 65-story apartment complex, including apartments and large residential and commercial outlets and galleries. Commercial venues such as Culture and Leisure facilities are equipped with sufficient information on the development of the city. Zhongshan District Development said today received accreditation for the implementation plan. 

Accordingly, Zhongshan City Development Corporation will soon start and end of civil sequentially from the apartment and started coming to finish off plans to develop by 2012. 

Zhongshan District height of a 65-story residential and commercial complex in apartment Donabedian Daegu. Tallest North Gyeongsang province. 

Current plans are to be completed in the region maybe the tallest building in Daegu suseonggu dusandong 57-storey residential and commercial complex being built apartment rideoseubyu SK `Mercury '. 

In addition, Zhongshan District, including 6,500 units of residential and commercial complex of apartments will be available subsequently suseonggu hwanggeumdong Gold Castle Park (4300 yeogagu) include the largest scale since a single region is expected to be just. 

Zhongshan city development official said, "Saehan The project was delayed due to the aftermath of the workout is finally materializing," "In the case of an apartment complex of residential and commercial residential and commercial buildings for residential and commercial complex are separated to remove the negative factors, including the new concept of residential and commercial apartment complex To launch, "he said.


----------



## BOM (Jun 4, 2006)

Thanks for the photos korea2002


However I am planning a compilation dedicated just to Seoul, because keeping track of all of Korea has become very difficult.
So rest in peace thread... wherever it ends up.


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

good idea BOM, would be very good to make an own thread for seoul


----------



## korea2002 (Nov 24, 2007)

*Development News-Balanced Highrise Development in Suwon-51 floor-2008.6.15*

The balanced development of high-rise construction - residential and commercial complex in Suwon in the 51-story high-rise buildings will take 

Suwon game in this building, the highest of high-rise residential and commercial complex will take. 

Namgwangtogeon submitted by the Suwon Suwon 381-10 jangangu songjukdong total land area ranging from 3 to 51 in 3930 ㎡ man-story complex of residential and commercial buildings, including two buildings and commercial facilities for the district unit plans to build three buildings for the Suwon City Construction Committee and the joint Suwon The preliminary architectural review committee geochyeotdago said. 

Joint Commission on urban construction in Suwon on March 5 green 2211 ㎡, including three road 3144 ㎡ man for the 3930 ㎡ land use plans, including plans to review the district level and iljogwon floor of the building, architectural landmarks, the Suwon Reconsideration of the committee to go through. 

Construction Committee last month after a subcommittee on the 15th floor area ratio of 599 percent, 26.91 percent geonpyeyul 2 of the 51-story building for residential and commercial complex of buildings for pre-sword issue, and there is no floor and vomit iljogwon judge the results. 

Accordingly, the Committee of 00 is a tough pre-district level review of the proposal review and the related environment department hwangangyuyeokhwangyeongcheongui advance through the district level to discuss the final proposal when the final plans to take steps that will formally mouth. 

The 51-storey residential and commercial complex process of building permits this year, after construction in areas with the highest skyscraper when the building is deuleoseoge Suwon.


----------



## korea2002 (Nov 24, 2007)

*Construction Update-2008.6.15*


----------



## architec101 (Jun 3, 2008)

Can't they ever be more creative than a bunch of commie apartment blocks? Cmon Koreans!


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

To korea2002

Would you stop posting ugly clone-like commie apartment blocks?

Those kind of apartments you post are souless, characterless and uninspiring. 
You don't need to post every construction of korea in every single corner of the country, incluiding someting like public housing projects.
You are misleading people

Why don't you post good ones rather massive consrtuction of lots ugly ones, quality before quantity
Quality is more important than quantity!

Here is your another NICE WORK!, I like it very much.
Keep posting like this



korea2002 said:


> 1.Yeouido S-trenue-U/C
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

